# Desktop auf dem LCD-TV via DLNA Streaming?



## expone (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir kürzlich einen LCD-TV von Samsung gegönnt, welcher über einen DLNA-Client verfügt. Das Streaming von Video- und Audiodateien funktioniert hervorragen. 

Nun würde ich gerne die Bildausgabe des Laptops "live" auf den LCD-TV streamen. Das ganze soll Kabellos funktionieren. Der Fernseher befindet sich im gleichen WLAN-Netzwerk wie der Laptop. Daher dachte ich mir, dass eine Lösung via DLNA hier ganz geschickt wäre, die das Laptopbild auf den Fernseher streamt.

Kennt ihr einer derartige Software für Windows XP?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
expone


----------



## DaRealMC (11. August 2011)

Hi,

ist zwar schon etwas älter, da ich aber auch gerade danach suchte, habe ich vlt eine Lösung für dich:
VideoLan Client
Als Eingabe kannst du das Gerät screen:// nehmen und die FPS auf 60 stellen.
Das ganze musst du dann als Stream ausgeben, welchen du dann per DLNA an den TV schickst
(Kann es selbst erst heute Abend probieren, aber das Aufnehmen des Desktops klappt zumindest problemlos)


----------



## Carsten Stolze (20. September 2011)

Hallo,

hat irgendwer eigentlich schon eine Lösung zum streamen des Desktops auf einen DLNA-fähigen Fernseher? 

Grüße, Carsten


----------



## chmee (21. September 2011)

Hast Du die VLC-Variante ausprobiert? Wäre auch meine erste Idee gewesen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Carsten Stolze (22. September 2011)

Hallo,

ja hab's mit nach einigen (VLC-Player) Anleitungen die im Internet verbreitet sind probiert. Aber irgendwie die richtigen Einstellungen nicht getroffen. Habt Ihr ein Tutorial nach dem es sicher funktioniert? Die Einstellungen für die Quelle und die fps sind ja nicht einzigen Parameter die abgefragt werden.

Grüße, Carsten


----------

